# Ubers shock tracking your vehicle now



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Copy/pasted from email from this morning....

_New Feature: Phone Movement Notification

Uber is continuously developing new ways to improve safety for you and your riders. Using smartphone technology, we can now identify when your phone maybe unmounted during an Uber trip. Starting today, you may receive a SMS or in-app message informing you that we have detected possible phone movement during trip.

Phone movement while driving can be reduced by using a phone mount. Using a phone mount can help make the ride safe and ensure your rating stays high.

Uber _


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Copy/pasted from email from this morning....
> 
> _New Feature: Phone Movement Notification
> 
> ...


I like to throw phone around the car and scream every now and then.

When I do 110 with no passengers, it is none of their business.

Anyone have a good recording of sirens,screeching tires and gunfire ?

I like to pull the battery and Sims card out at random intervals on my phone . . .

I want people cursing me in Hindi on a daily basis .


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This is going to be interesting, I don't mount my phone because I don't want people to easily be able to see that I drive for Uber. I keep phone in the center console and it's easily visible, might slide a little, guess we'll see. They don't seem to indicate that they are going to punish you in any way BUT I have an idea, send me distracting texts about it, good idea to help make this more difficult!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

They dont have the right to tell us to mount our phone.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> This is going to be interesting, I don't mount my phone because I don't want people to easily be able to see that I drive for Uber. !


Mounting your phone is not an Uber thing. Mounting your phone is a safety thing. Millions of people use their phone for GPS, not just Uber drivers. Even if you don't use it for GPS and if you don't driver for Uber if you do illegally use your phoen while driving at least if its mounting in the dash/window area (road height) theres less chance you won't miss what's happening on the road. Vs turning your whole head to the right to grab your phone sitting in the seat and then texting with it looking down



Simon said:


> They dont have the right to tell us to mount our phone.


They don't. But it is in an attempt of good faith: safety.
Plus, Uber already tracks your every move with the GPS in your phone. There are bigger privacy concerns than this


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Mounting your phone is not an Uber thing. Mounting your phone is a safety thing. Millions of people use their phone for GPS, not just Uber drivers. Even if you don't use it for GPS and if you don't driver for Uber if you do illegally use your phoen while driving at least if its mounting in the dash/window area (road height) theres less chance you won't miss what's happening on the road. Vs turning your whole head to the right to grab your phone sitting in the seat and then texting with it looking down
> 
> They don't. But it is in an attempt of good faith: safety.
> Plus, Uber already tracks your every move with the GPS in your phone. There are bigger privacy concerns than this


Im not worried about privacy. Im an independent contractor to them.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I disabled their ability to view my camera and storage in the permissions and thats really all I care about.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I disabled their ability to view my camera and storage in the permissions and thats really all I care about.


I didn't even think about that, is that for Droid or Iphone?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Android Marshmellow allows you to update individual permissions.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I disabled their ability to view my camera and storage in the permissions and thats really all I care about.


they don't use all permission to try to steal your info. like the camera thing, if you disable then you can't upload any of your documents or take a pic of somebody who threw up in your car when you were trying to get paid for it



uberdriverfornow said:


> Android Marshmellow allows you to update individual permissions.


its been available way before that. I don't even have marshmellow yet and I can do it
esp if you root


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I disabled their ability to view my camera and storage in the permissions and thats really all I care about.


Little piece of electrical tape disables camera.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I disabled their ability to view my camera and storage in the permissions and thats really all I care about.


And contacts. Most pax are completely unaware they've allowed Uber access to their personal photos on default. Lock it up!


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> they don't use all permission to try to steal your info. like the camera thing, if you disable then you can't upload any of your documents or take a pic of somebody who threw up in your car when you were trying to get paid for it
> 
> its been available way before that. I don't even have marshmellow yet and I can do it
> esp if you root


You can change your setting temporarily to upload photo for CSR need.. And disable shortly after. Also, disable the microphone Uber listening through your phone capability while you're at it.

Why in the hell would you ever allow a company already cited majorly for privacy violations ready access to your personal info and contacts? Wake up!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

My gyro bubble is wedged down in lower right quadrent . . .oops.

Was I supposed to set it on a level surface ?

Hope this won't affect their readings !


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

And touching our phones while on a UberPool ride in traffic with pax in the car, while trying to get the navigation up, while making uturns...is safe. God forbid our phones move to much. 

Don't be a fool, be cool, don't do pool.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sure said:


> And touching our phones while on a UberPool ride in traffic with pax in the car, while trying to get the navigation up, while making uturns...is safe. God forbid our phones move to much.
> 
> Don't be a fool, be cool, don't do pool.


The constantly MALFUNCTIONING navigation!

TECHNOLOGY !


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't mount my phone because I don't want people to easily be able to see that I drive for Uber.


I use a magnetic vent mount so my phone is mounted, but doesn't stick out above my dash & is pretty flat against the dash. From the outside of the car, it isn't easy to see.

Though I usually have my phone on my leg if I'm waiting for a ping. After I accept & start google maps, I put my phone on the magnet - so if anyone else saw, they'd only see gps, not the uber app


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Mounting your phone is not an Uber thing. Mounting your phone is a safety thing. Millions of people use their phone for GPS, not just Uber drivers. Even if you don't use it for GPS and if you don't driver for Uber if you do illegally use your phoen while driving at least if its mounting in the dash/window area (road height) theres less chance you won't miss what's happening on the road. Vs turning your whole head to the right to grab your phone sitting in the seat and then texting with it looking down
> 
> They don't. But it is in an attempt of good faith: safety.
> Plus, Uber already tracks your every move with the GPS in your phone. There are bigger privacy concerns than this


NOTHING Uber does is in good faith.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I use a magnetic vent mount so my phone is mounted, but doesn't stick out above my dash & is pretty flat against the dash. From the outside of the car, it isn't easy to see.
> 
> Though I usually have my phone on my leg if I'm waiting for a ping. After I accept & start google maps, I put my phone on the magnet - so if anyone else saw, they'd only see gps, not the uber app


I have a vent mount.
The heater softened the plastic in winter.
Now the phone and the mount fall together.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I never use GPS while ubering since I know every road in town. Mounting it would be a nightmare and a distraction as I couldn't easily silence the obnoxious texts they seem to send me only while a passenger is in the car. Also, my case doesn't even work in a mount (wallet one). If I get any alerts for this, I'll be pissed


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I never use GPS while ubering since I know every road in town. Mounting it would be a nightmare and a distraction as I couldn't easily silence the obnoxious texts they seem to send me only while a passenger is in the car. Also, my case doesn't even work in a mount (wallet one).



How long have you been Ubering, you never had a pax go out of your town? then what? You know every street and where every hundred block is on the street so that you know you're taking the most efficient route? You must live in a small town if everybody stays in town
Even with no mount, Is it a distraction for you to reach over and silence the phone if it was going off every 5min? Isn't that more of a distraction since you're looking away from the road instead of close to the road if the phone was mounted straightforward at eye level?
Im sure there's a mount on Amazon that will fit a wallet case. Also, you could just take the phone out the case....


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I like to throw phone around the car and scream every now and then.
> 
> When I do 110 with no passengers, it is none of their business.
> 
> ...


L m a o


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

You can disable the phone's motion settings for the Uber app.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> How long have you been Ubering, you never had a pax go out of your town? then what? You know every street and where every hundred block is on the street so that you know you're taking the most efficient route? You must live in a small town if everybody stays in town
> Even with no mount, Is it a distraction for you to reach over and silence the phone if it was going off every 5min? Isn't that more of a distraction since you're looking away from the road instead of close to the road if the phone was mounted straightforward at eye level?
> Im sure there's a mount on Amazon that will fit a wallet case. Also, you could just take the phone out the case....


I delivered pizza here for q2 years so yup I know every single road better than GPS and the house numbers too. It's a small town though and the GPS is way off even on locating stuff here. The only places out of town I've taken people to are airports so I know those and I've been doing this for 2 years almost. 
Nope it's a silence by finger slide so I don't have to look.

Anything in my line of vision is distracting so how on earth would any mount not cause this issue? I'm even annoyed seeing other cars DVD players through rear windows


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trebor said:


> You can disable the phone's motion settings for the Uber app.


That Uber koolaide is making me mightily thirsty . . . do you have BONUS cups,and guarantee ice ?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> That Uber koolaide is making me mightily thirsty . . . do you have BONUS cups,and guarantee ice ?


If I disable the motion settings, will it cause any issues for mileage tracking? I really just don't trust uber to rely solely on GPS as I've had a problem in the past with inaccurate mileage


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> If I disable the motion settings, will it cause any issues for mileage tracking? I really just don't trust uber to rely solely on GPS as I've had a problem in the past with inaccurate mileage


Different feature.
This is the gyro( level bubble) feature of your phone.
Will not affect speed tracking,or g.p.S. tracking,or audio & video.

All other monitoring remains.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Different feature.
> This is the gyro( level bubble) feature of your phone.
> Will not affect speed tracking,or g.p.S. tracking,or audio & video.
> 
> All other monitoring remains.


I can't seem to figure out how to do this. The more that I think about it, the more concerned I am that they'll get me for this one. I tend to go running almost daily with the app on and I can only imagine what they would think I'm doing in my car.


----------



## ChrisJ (Mar 21, 2016)

For a company who's entire business model is built on sending messages to drivers while driving its a joke that safety is such a concern to them. Not only do they send visual information (a text by any another name is still a text) that must be read & acknowledged within 15 seconds, now they do it knowing you have a passenger in the car. If safety were truly the concern they'd only send request to cars that have been stopped for a set time. I suspect there well aware that most locality's have anti text/ hands free ordinances, and the lawyers and bean counters probably made same arguments and concluded like Ford did with the Pinto, Yes it's likely someday we'll be held liable for killing a couple people, injuring a few more, But, the money we'll make will more than off set any losses in litigation. What's a few lives/injuries when there's 10's of millions to be made.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> This is going to be interesting, I don't mount my phone because I don't want people to easily be able to see that I drive for Uber. I keep phone in the center console and it's easily visible, might slide a little, guess we'll see. They don't seem to indicate that they are going to punish you in any way BUT I have an idea, send me distracting texts about it, good idea to help make this more difficult!


Easy accept the trip turn phone off when you arrive turn phone on! Still the trip will be calculated even if the phone off! Mounting the phone is not a law !


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Archie8616 said:


> Copy/pasted from email from this morning....
> 
> _New Feature: Phone Movement Notification
> 
> ...


Yeah, what they do is turn your camera on and watch to see if the POV is from a mount. So, I put a spot of black tape over the cam. 
I read that somewhere, but I forget where.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to do this. The more that I think about it, the more concerned I am that they'll get me for this one. I tend to go running almost daily with the app on and I can only imagine what they would think I'm doing in my car.


They have pictures !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, what they do is turn your camera on and watch to see if the POV is from a mount. So, I put a spot of black tape over the cam.
> I read that somewhere, but I forget where.


I have a bunch of pictures of the roof of my car in the photo gallery.
Also a short film of me in Wal Mart at 3 am finding puke cleaning supplies.
I activated the camera for none of these !


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

because it's a requirement at my real job, I have dash phone mounts in my pickup and the semi, so it's not a big deal for me, but I agree I don't like Uber being able to monitor stuff like that. Reminds me of the discussion my bosses had about mounting camera's inside the semi, I gently reminded them, there are somethings that cannot be unseen.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, what they do is turn your camera on and watch to see if the POV is from a mount. So, I put a spot of black tape over the cam.
> I read that somewhere, but I forget where.


lmao don't believe everything that you read....cams that are just straight video, with no connection to the internet, have no ability whatsoever to be turned on via a third party or even being hacked.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> lmao don't believe everything that you read....cams that are just straight video, with no connection to the internet, have no ability whatsoever to be turned on via a third party or even being hacked.


I have been covering web cams with tape since 2002.
I knew a young lady ( with no schooling) who could turn it on from 36 miles away.

Now, when the air force base guys used to get in a chatroom and take it over . . .they can control your device from around the globe.

I have a suspicion they can launch missles in other countries . . .

Your phone camera can be activated using Uber software that YOU signed off on.

Quite legal with your signature.


----------



## Buster69 (Nov 11, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Copy/pasted from email from this morning....
> 
> _New Feature: Phone Movement Notification
> 
> ...


----------



## Buster69 (Nov 11, 2015)

Having my phone mounted just makes my job safer and much more efficient.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Android Marshmellow allows you to update individual permissions.


^^^
Goes back to Android 1.
But you can't control all permissions unless you're rooted.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I have been covering web cams with tape since 2002.
> I knew a young lady ( with no schooling) who could turn it on from 36 miles away.
> 
> Now, when the air force base guys used to get in a chatroom and take it over . . .they can control your device from around the globe.
> ...


The cams that I use in the car, are in no way connected to the internet, nor do they have any WiFi as well. They just record what's on the outside and inside cabin.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Copy/pasted from email from this morning....
> 
> _ Using a phone mount can help make the ride safe and ensure your rating stays high.
> 
> Uber _


Dear fUber,

My ratings are already high. Your exciting new feature is not needed. Please feel free to turn it off.

Regards,

Nacho


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

When I first got this, from the title I thought it meant they were tracking my speed.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Track this, I'm driving Lyft hahahaha

No tips, no ride, 3 strikes and U'r out

1; no tips on app
2; lie about it
3; lower the rates


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

I need the mount drove one day without it was hard navigate but I don't think shock check is necessary to much chance for being judged on misinformation it bad enough already being evaluated by algorithms your side of the story doesn't get the value it deserves some days your better off staying in bed like today


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I have been covering web cams with tape since 2002.
> I knew a young lady ( with no schooling) who could turn it on from 36 miles away.
> 
> Now, when the air force base guys used to get in a chatroom and take it over . . .they can control your device from around the globe.
> ...


I really feel better knowing big brother is watching out for me. 
I sometimes wonder if the pax is recording our conversation - some of them are a little creepy.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> I didn't even think about that, is that for Droid or Iphone?


"Droid" is the model name of a phone, not an operating system.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> "Droid" is the model name of a phone, not an operating system.


most people abbreviate Android (which is an Operating System) into "Droid" ... no need to split hairs here


----------



## Lorenzofb (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I'm a reporter at VICE Motherboard. I want to write a story about this. Does anyone want to share their experience with this new feature?

I'm interested to know if you've received these text messages, and if you think they're working well. If you're afraid Uber might retaliate for talking to press, there's no need to use real names.

Please write me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> "Droid" is the model name of a phone, not an operating system.


Droid is the name of an Uber CS


----------

